# Extended Leveling Time



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey - I hope this isn't a dumb question but........I was wondering if keeping your trailer leveled for an extended time is bad for the frame? Like when we aren't using it we will still level it in our back yard ( yes we are pushing our luck with homeowners assoc.) because I still go in it all the time fixing it up or even having my morning coffee because I love it so much. And then it is also level so I turn on the fridge the day before we leave so it will be cool. But we haven't went anywhere for 2 weeks now. Big deal or not? Thanks.

Lori


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lori,

No dumb questions here









I don't think it's a problem at all. If you think about it, the tires and the frame don't know if they're sitting on the ground or on leveling blocks right?

You just keep enjoying your Outback and don't worry about the little things


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would say keeping it level is best for the frame and the trailer. That is unless you're leveling it by the frame jacks which is a bad thing. Side to side levelling should only be accomplished with spacers under the tires. Front to rear levelling is accomplished through the tongue jack. The frame jacks at the four corners are used only to stabilize once it is level. Hope this helps.

Vince


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Never thought of going out in the drive for morning coffee - I may have to try that one


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

lori26 said:


> Never thought of going out in the drive for morning coffee - I may have to try that one


 Hmmm, coffee - never thought of that. But DW and I have been telling the kids for years that we were going for a "walk" in the evening and then sneaking out to the camper and locking the door. I leave the rest up to your imagination.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hmmm, coffee - never thought of that. But DW and I have been telling the kids for years that we were going for a "walk" in the evening and then sneaking out to the camper and locking the door. I leave the rest up to your imagination


That's what coffee is, right? Something hot and steamy that you can enjoy with someone you love









Mark.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys........good to know we are doing it correctly too.

Lori


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

When stored, I keep it 1 inch nose-up to help with water runoff so it is less likely to hold water in the gutters and also to alleviate a flat spot on the roof between the bathroom vent and the centerline vent.


----------

